# Temperatura Mínima no mês de Janeiro 2009



## Rog (3 Jan 2009 às 11:52)

Qual será a temperatura mínima mais baixa oficial em Portugal em Janeiro de 2009?


----------



## HotSpot (3 Jan 2009 às 12:01)

Eu já votei na casa dos -12ºC. E deve ser já na próxima semana.


----------



## Lightning (3 Jan 2009 às 12:08)

Eu votei em -10,9ºC a -10,0ºC


----------



## João Soares (3 Jan 2009 às 12:15)

Eu votei na opção [-13,9ºC a -13,0ºC] 

Algumas aldeias transmontanas (ex. Gimonde) e quem sabe a Serra da Estrela, possa chegar a esses valore brevemente 

(Já me contentava com -1ºC)


----------



## NunoBrito (3 Jan 2009 às 12:43)

*Estou optimista.
Acredito que as temperaturas minimas sejam iguais ou superiores a -15º.
A ver vamos...*


----------



## Fil (3 Jan 2009 às 13:40)

JPS Gaia disse:


> Eu votei na opção [-13,9ºC a -13,0ºC]
> 
> Algumas aldeias transmontanas (ex. Gimonde) e quem sabe a Serra da Estrela, possa chegar a esses valore brevemente
> 
> (Já me contentava com -1ºC)



Não te esqueças que só contam os valores medidos pelas estações do IM 

Eu votei no intervalo de -10,9ºC a -10,0ºC, e já para a próxima semana. Aposto em Miranda do Douro ou Lamas de Mouro.


----------



## Agreste (3 Jan 2009 às 13:41)

Entre o que gostávamos que fosse e aquilo que vai ser... -7,0º C, deve andar à volta disto. Não vai haver muito frio mas conto com um aumento significativo da precipitação. Estamos bem abaixo dos 250 mm e começámos agora o mês de Janeiro. Não fossem as trovoadas de finais de Setembro e teríamos hoje menos de 100 mm acumulados.


----------



## iceworld (3 Jan 2009 às 13:45)

-12º a -12.9º


----------



## João Soares (3 Jan 2009 às 14:32)

Fil disse:


> Não te esqueças que só contam os valores medidos pelas estações do IM
> 
> Eu votei no intervalo de -10,9ºC a -10,0ºC, e já para a próxima semana. Aposto em Miranda do Douro ou Lamas de Mouro.



Pois tens razão, fui um lapso 

Mas não faz mal, pode ser que alguma estação do IM regista valores próximos


----------



## miguel (3 Jan 2009 às 14:47)

Votei -13,9ºC a -13,0ºC e já para a semana


----------



## thunderboy (3 Jan 2009 às 14:49)

-13.9ºC a -13ºC


----------



## Nuno (3 Jan 2009 às 14:56)

-13,9ºC a -13,0ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Jan 2009 às 15:12)

-4,9ºC a -4,0ºC será ??


----------



## Daniel Vilão (3 Jan 2009 às 15:18)

Votei no intervalo [-9,9ºC < -9,0ºC].


----------



## vitamos (3 Jan 2009 às 15:30)

-11 a -11,9ºC! Mais frio acho que não...


----------



## MSantos (3 Jan 2009 às 15:32)

Eu  penso que no máximo chega ao intervalo: *-10,9ºC a -10,0ºC*


----------



## ajrebelo (3 Jan 2009 às 15:35)

boas

eu no -7 e também no -8 e ainda -9 vá -10 também

abraços


----------



## BARROSODIGITAL (3 Jan 2009 às 15:40)

Eu votei no extremo (-15º) mas pelo im não deve chegar abaixo dos 10 12º negativos... 
De qq vou ficar atento as temp aqui em montalegre atraves do site do im ..

Cump


----------



## Dan (3 Jan 2009 às 15:47)

Escolhi o intervalo -10,9ºC a -10,0ºC.

Em Dezembro, com uma isotérmica de +8ºC a 850hPa, Miranda do Douro registou -7,4ºC. Neste episódio que se aproxima, com isotérmicas de -5ºC / -6ºC a  850hPa, é provável que os valores mínimos sejam ainda mais baixos.


----------



## Minho (3 Jan 2009 às 16:17)

-7,9ºC a -7,0ºC

Parece-me que em princípio não deverá haver uma inversão térmica tão intensa como em Dezembro, as mínimas mais importantes dar-se-ão nos pontos mais altos e não onde estão as estações do IM.


----------



## Gilmet (3 Jan 2009 às 18:08)

Também votei no intervalo, de *-10,0ºC* a *-10,9ºC*


----------



## Acardoso (3 Jan 2009 às 18:42)

o meu voto vai entre -10,9ºC a -10,0ºC temasque ser optimistas
um abraço


----------



## pedrorod (3 Jan 2009 às 18:46)

Tal como a maioria também votei no intervalo -10,9ºC a -10ºC, e é provável ser já na próxima semana


----------



## Diogo.lis.vpa (3 Jan 2009 às 20:26)

Eu aposto em Miranda do Douro,ou Carrazeda de Ansiaes,Gimonde qual delas la chegará lá e será que vai ser assim tao baixa a temperatura

votei entre os -13ºC a -13.9 ºC


----------



## AnDré (4 Jan 2009 às 01:09)

Eu aposto em *-8,9ºC a -8,0ºC *.


Volto a reforçar o que já foi dito.
*A sondagem é para temperaturas oficiais.*

Ainda que Gimonde chegue aos -15ºC, uma vez que não existe nessa localidade nenhuma estação meteorológica, esse valor nunca poderá ser tomado como oficial.


----------



## squidward (4 Jan 2009 às 01:54)

por volta disto:  -7.9 a -7.0


----------



## Fabio_R_21 (4 Jan 2009 às 02:36)

-8.9 ; -8. é capaz de passar um pouco, talvez


----------



## *Dave* (4 Jan 2009 às 10:02)

*-8,9ºC a -8,0ºC*, será? Temos de esperar...


----------



## bewild (8 Jan 2009 às 01:34)

eu voto -8,9ºC a -8,0ºC e mesmo assim já é a "sonhar" um pouco..


----------



## Skizzo (8 Jan 2009 às 01:44)

no IM, a temperatura nas Penhas Douradas era à 1 da manhã -8,1ºC


----------



## actioman (8 Jan 2009 às 03:20)

Eu votei no intervalo: -12,9ºC a -12,0ºC e acho que acertarei!


----------



## Skizzo (8 Jan 2009 às 03:48)

-8,4ºC às 2h nas Penhas Douradas.


----------

